# Magic Item Record Sheet



## kevkas (Jun 26, 2009)

I did this for the guys at my table, but I decided to post it here if any of you wish to use it too. I used the sheet from Magic Item Compendium but I tried to update it to 4E. I assigned an individual slot for Implements based on this thread http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4t...oes-worn-holy-symbol-take-up-item-slot-2.html

Hope you like it.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 26, 2009)

Now this is very cool.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was just bored and felt like adding a female silhouette.


----------

